# Bets on the bite



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Who thinks the cold snap will run the white bass up river?
And who thinks it will put some big slab crappie in Kickapoo?


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I would say yes to both this is a good front


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Well ... I don't gamble, but ... you could write my knowledge of crappie on a pin head, but since there was no rain to speak of upstream, I don't think it will move the whites.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't know about the WB moving, but as soon as we get a reprieve from the devil winds I'm gonna check it out! I do believe the Crappie will start to stack up w/ the cold temps. I'll let you know tomorrow morning!!!

I'll be making a trip to the coast next week to get on the Flounder run!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Those country boys will be filling tow sacks with all kinds of scale matter and you won't hear a peep. Like SS says, you won't know till you go. Or someone post on this forum.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I don't think the weather will hurt the white bass bite as long as the river is green. And I think its going to perk those crappie right up. The reports in the next few days will tell the story.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

i am hopin i can give a favorable report in the next couple days!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I had a strategy meeting with Lee and he maybe down for a couple of days with a cold, so i am going to see if the white bass are around the south end tomorrow.
A scouting trip to the creek is a lot more effort and $ than slipping out of beautiful Beacon Bay.
Some good thoughts being posted and I have to agree that the lack of flow will most likely make no change to the white bass fishing, of course they sometimes have tight lips after a cold front.
This time of year it may not matter as the need to get fat stored up for the coming spawn and winter may trump every thing else and have them chasing shad.

The trips we took out over the week end where on "poor" fishing days according to some of the solunar predictions and "average on the others. Which indicates to me that getting as much food as possible trumps all at this time. The hardest feeding did take place during the major bite time however.
I have been stuffing my face with venison chili and a lot of antifreeze for tomorrow, definitively time to layer up with the long johns and heavy outer gear.
If the white bass don't seem to be in the mood I will have some drifting bait to see what the big blues are up to.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> so i am going to see if the white bass are around the south end tomorrow.


Be careful out there SS. Those winds might not be conducive to treks across the lake.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

According to that guy with the flea infested wife it will be almost cold (25F) in the morning. But the winds only in the 5mph range. Of course a Redfin makes it's own chill factor.
As for the fish.
The whites will still be on the humps but a light bite.
The crappie with still be where they were yesterday but with a puzzled look on their face.
As for the spawn run on the whites....they will go without a heavy flow. They just won't go as far.
Patience Grasshopper. Everything it it's own time and in it's own order.


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Kickapoo Crappie*

Hey SS

The colder the better!:cloud:


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Flounder*



Pet Spoon said:


> I don't know about the WB moving, but as soon as we get a reprieve from the devil winds I'm gonna check it out! I do believe the Crappie will start to stack up w/ the cold temps. I'll let you know tomorrow morning!!!
> 
> I'll be making a trip to the coast next week to get on the Flounder run!


Hey petspoon
Where are you heading, to try your luck


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Here I go betting, which I shouldn't do, but I think it will be Thursday before the whites turn on again.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Last night I was looking at predictions regarding the wind on wunderground weather reports for Livingston. They were predicting 3 to 5 mph.
I should have selected Cape Royal imperial point, it gives a much better prediction for the lake.
here I am now thinking real hard about how nice and warm it is in the house because Cape royal imperial point has the temp at 39 with 11mph out of the North,brrrrrrrrrrr, while it is much colder in Livingston, 26.6 degrees and only a .7 mph wind from the north, Both predict 3 to 6 mph wind for the day.
Maybe the wind will die down to the predicted rate while I cook me up some venison sausage and a hot latte.
Then I'll make my decision to go for confused crappie or light to barely biting white bass.
Or to heck with them both,.....this is drifting weather.
report later.
BTW Fishon I totally agree the colder and nastier the better the crappie like it, but I have no idea if they have been waiting at the gate to come in the creek or still where ever they stay in the warm months. 
Sunbeam,..patience, bah humbug!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Fishon21 said:


> Hey petspoon
> Where are you heading, to try your luck


West end.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Pet Spoon said:


> West end.


Are you going with rod and reel or will you be sticking them in the gizzard?
Looks like another good year. I guess that November restricted limit is working.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> Are you going with rod and reel or will you be sticking them in the gizzard?


Rod & reel w/ plastics...chickenboy, saltwater assassins and double cocahoe minnows.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Jealous!!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm betting the whites are still biting.
I'll also bet SS will report some great catfish bite while drifting.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

*SS report 12-11 Survey says!*



Sunbeam said:


> I'm betting the whites are still biting.
> I'll also bet SS will report some great catfish bite while drifting.


I see the time on your post Mr. mayor, it is just after you called me for a live update.

I think the FSC(fishing security commission) may have something to say about inside information.
I know a lawyer, not a good one, but I know one :rotfl:.

The white bass were still biting even after this hard cold front, maybe even a little more aggressive on the take as once I found fish I was bouncing my SS slab just a little higher than I had been the previous two days to get bit.
Once I was secure in the knowledge that a limit would be no problem( after catching 20) I started drifting.
Just pulled the anchor and started right at the hump with small drum fillets for bait.
The condition were most favorable for cat fish drifting.
A steady north wind some decent wave action and chilling water.
On the other hand I was not in such great shape for drifting having had a poor nights sleep last night I got comfy on the sleeping deck of The Mighty Red-Fin and let the baits ride.
When i awoke the rods were dancing all funny, so I started reeling them in.
Out of five rods i had baited out and drifting I caught five cat fish, one on each.
They must have been on for sometime as the lines were all across each other and it was a pocket knife job to untangle them.
Sunbeam called just after I had them in the live well and finished straightening the mess out and re cast with the same baits.
Caught another just as we were talking, the biggest one a 30" blue most of the others were close to the same size.
I caught one more for a total of 7 and realized I was starving Marvin so i headed home.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Awesome SS. What is some good lead weight sizes for a drift with an average 10mph wind?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

2 oz is the ticket. It keeps the weight on bottom and skipping along just right.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice catch SS!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice going SS! Still a little too choppy for me to get out on this end. Hope it settles down soon.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

great report and post y'all,,,,,,,,thanks!!!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks SS. I have to break down and get my line slimed soon. May need some schooling from the master!!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Glad to see someone is fishing


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Gofish2day said:


> Glad to see someone is fishing


sad2sm :rotfl:
:an4:


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

I agree with Sunbeam. The whites are going to go go up river to spawn. 

Loy, if you recall, we tore them up two years ago this coming spring break. I know that you and I were booked pretty heavy during the entire spring Break. Fishing out of Bethy Creek and the HWY 19 Public Ramp; limiting out every day in two hours or so. 


That was another year when the river was "Low and Green."

The Crappie are starting to bite now areas that I fish. My wife and I caught 18 nice keepers today after we saw you and Ken.


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Talked to a friend that fishes the river, he's caught limits the last 2 wkds at the Bluffs.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The white bass were not at home yesterday in the spots were I caught them in huge numbers over the week end. At least I didn't see any on the sonar.
Of course many white bass will stay in the lake to spawn on windy points, but not usually no where near the number that make the run up river.
In the last 13 years I can remember two years when the white bass seemed to have stayed in the lake in huge numbers and I caught them while they were actively spawning near the state park and the west side of the island.
I bet the river will be smoking hot action this year if we don't get a big rain.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Time for a short fish story. It sort of supports the theory about White Bass spawning in low water.
This is true story that I witnessed in Oklahoma about 1993.

The Wa****a River ten miles above Foss lake is just a six foot wide stream during most springs.
The white bass fill it bank to bank during the spawning run. So thick you snag as many on a Shyster as you catch in the mouth.
The access to the river in that area in across private land so very few fishermen can get to it.
I had permission to get across a farmers land so I could go when I wanted.
This farmer was a "enterprising" fellow. He made a double handle dip net that his two grown sons could try to use to catch the fish when they bunched up in a few pools. 
The idea was that one fellow on each bank could sweep down the stram and net the fish.
Wrong. The fish were too fast. Quick but not a smart as old Farmer Jim.
He gets the John Deere with the bale spike and sets a big round hay bale in the upper end of a pool.
Next morning he brings down another bale and places it in the lower end of the pool. 
So now the boys have the fish trapped in a fifty foot long by six foot channel maybe two feet deep.
When I showed up there were three grown men in knee deep water yelling like a Comanche war party chasing white bass with cheap Kmart dip nets.
As about a funny illegal site as I have ever witnessed.
They caught about 50 which was less than a limit.
I fished below the hay dam and caught another 20 or so for their pot.
The fellow removed the bales that afternoon.
It was a story retold several times at morning coffee at Sophie's Cafe.


----------

